# Performance Tweaks



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey guys.. thought I would start a little thread on OS X performance tweaks. Everyone would like more power out of their machines. Tell your tricks of the trade 

Here's a little app I found.

Speed Freak 2.6 

I've been using this application for a total of 2 hours.. but it's simply one of the best speed boosters I've ever used. It's a GUI front end for the Unix "renice" command.. let me tell ya, give it a try.

The Application is a little more than half way down the page. There's a lot of other little apps I might check out there too


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Next day update.

Still works really well. I'm really liking the performance gain. Worth a shot for anyone who wants to get a little more speed out of thier machine.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll give it a shot when i get home. Bring it on Gardiner Expressway!!!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I've been trying this out the past few hours to see how much of a tweak it gives. It's not a ton but it is noticeable.

It's possible to do this yourself (renicing processes, but to do yourself takes an inordinate amount of time).

If you're wanting to squeeze every drop out of your computer it's worth trying, but for the majority of people they won't notice much of a difference. Personally I won't be touching the program after I end up quitting it (next time I restart or log out). It's a great idea but one that I don't personally feel like doing.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't think it would be good for heavy use. I just find it speeds up surfing and whatnot. 

If the computer's feeling sluggish, turning this on may help


----------

